# [SOLVED] diablo 3 or guild wars 2



## bshipper (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello, I have a problem running these two games. I can play starcraft 2, crysis 1 & 2, call of duty blops2, path of exile, skyrim, borderlands 2 without any problems on high settings. 

With Diablo 3 I get completely random fps lag spikes. I can be standing in town and not moving and i'll go from 60-90fps to 20-30fps for about 10-15 seconds and then it shoots right back up. Same exact thing happens while playing and actually in a battle only it drops down to 5-15 depending on if i'm playing solo or in a group. I can have just as much stuff blowing up all around me and be at 60fps and then it'll lag spike for 10 seconds and then shoot back up. It doesn't seem to be that the computer can't handle it but something else is going on.

With guild wars 2 I get an average of 30-40 fps and dropping down to 20 while playing solo or dropping down to 5-10 while trying to play in groups or WvW. With guild wars 2 it seems to be that when lots of stuff happens the fps drops down like my computer isn't good enough, which seems to act normal comparing to what diablo 3 is doing. I've read that my graphics card should be able to handle both of these games just fine.

Please see attached pictures for testmy and speedtest results. dx diag info, 3dmark vantage results and system info, and hwinfo64 temp monitoring results(the max was while i played diablo 3 and then guild wars 2 both for about a half an hour one after the other, I also just blew all the dust out of my computer psu/heatsinks/fans/cables/case).

Something else to note that is not shown on the info's is my power supply(which may be part of the problem) is a rosewill 450w model rd450-2sb. it has 14A on 12v1 and 16a on 12v2.

So the 7850 card is a powercolor 2gb gddr5 and it's brand new. I had a sapphire hd6670 that I was using with dual graphics with the APU that i have. I thought that my problems were just not good enough graphics. Before I got the 7850 I had a antec basiq 350w model BP350. I would run all the games with no problems on all low settings but wanted to upgrade for diablo 3 and guild wars 2 and I thought that would fix the problems. the rosewill 450w i have in now was laying in from an older computer build but didn't have any problems that i knew about.

I thought that it could have been something with software so i even tried doing a fresh install of windows 7 and not installing anything but the games but I still had the problems. I also tried setting affinity to cpu 0 only and cpu 0 and cpu 2 only to see if it would run better on only 1 or 2 cores but still nothing.

Please help if you can. THANKS


----------



## bshipper (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: diablo 3 or guild wars 2*

additional attachments.
sorry there's so much but I'm trying to combine all information I have so there's not a thousand questions.


----------



## bshipper (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: diablo 3 or guild wars 2*

last one.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: diablo 3 or guild wars 2*

Well the first problem is that your PSU isn't powerful enough for a HD 7850. It is also very low quality.

You need a 550W or higher XFX or Seasonic branded PSU to run that GPU.


----------



## bshipper (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: diablo 3 or guild wars 2*

Can you tell me why? 

I've read on a couple of other forums that people run this graphics card on a 430w psu and others that are supposedly under the recommended specifications. This is what amd says...'AMD specifies a minimum of a 500 Watt or greater system power supply. The power supply should also have a maximum combined +12 Volt continuous current rating of 27 Amps or greater and have at least one 6-pin PCI Express supplementary power connector.'

Have you seen performance issues resulting from an underpowered psu? I thought that the computer would freeze or shut down if power supply was having issues? Sorry, I just don't understand how power could affect fps. please explain or give me a link to soemthing that explains it. I don't want to buy another pc component and it not fix the problem, you know? 
Thanks for replying


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: diablo 3 or guild wars 2*

You should always take what the manufacturer says the minimum recommendation is then add more. 550W or higher is what you need for that card.

In the BIOS what are the 12V, 5.5V, 3.3V and VCORE voltages?


----------



## bshipper (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: diablo 3 or guild wars 2*

Well someone in the game suggested something to me to try that I had not thought of. I tried the beta amd catalyst drivers and it's working fine, diablo 3 has no lag spikes and I can tell when stuff gets crazy on the screen the fps goes down a little bit but there isn't anymore screen stuttering and freezing. And, Guild wars 2 is now playable during WvWvW. This was a DRIVER ISSUE the whole time. I had already tried the latest stable release and a couple of older drivers too, but i didn't even think about trying the beta ones.

as a side note, The picture attachment of the hwinfo has my voltage readings. I do not believe an underpowered psu would cause fps lag. I understand that it could make system unstable/power off/burn up and possibly cause dmg to other components though. And I know that total wattage doesn't mean a whole lot anymore when it comes to psu's.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A PSU can cause any issue. Also the BIOS is where you need to look for voltages, not software.

Either way, glad its working.


----------

